# Albino Catfish Fever



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I had the pleasure of actually watching my Albino Corydoras aeneus lay eggs last night. I probably scraped about 150 eggs. Here's a blurry pic with my dated camera.










My Albino Ancistruii also spawned a couple of weeks ago and all of dozen plus babies came out of the breeding cave today. It's a 75g planted tank, so pics are pretty tough w/ my 1X zoom. There's plenty of algae for these little fish to eat as first foods. The Cherry Barbs seem to leave them alone for the most part. Pretty cool!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow thats pretty cool! Not a bad picture with your dated camera, mine would be a huge yellow blur :heh: Spawning fish is exiting, to say the least good luck with them.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! Wow, if all of those eggs hatch, you'll have a slew....

If your Bristlenose just released the fry, the female is most likely going to be making a visit to his "abode" real soon again.


----------

